# Medicion de corriente en soldadora inverter



## marculo (Jun 4, 2014)

Buenos días gente, tengo dos incógnitas que debería resolver, Dispongo de una soldadora invertir mma monofásica de 200A en 70 kHz. 
La dudas son: Como medir la corriente de salida en el momento que estoy soldando, la medición está dándome con muchos errores con un equipo fluke, me dijeron que habría que medirla con una carga estática y un amperímetro para alta frecuencia, el que usan en radiofrecuencia, la medición que debo realizar debe ser exacta, con error de miliamperios. Es esto posible? 
La segunda es que quiero realizar una carga estática para medir el equipo sin necesidad de utilizar electrodos para tener una medición sin variaciones, como lo armo. De antemano muchas gracias. ...


----------



## ecotronico (Jun 5, 2014)

hola.
entiendo lo que pretendes hacer.

es cierto que el inversor de la soldadorea trabaja con frecuencia mayor que la red eléctrica y por eso los instrumentos "RMS" no logran medir correctamente.

si deseas construir una carga estática, podrías comenzar con descubrir la resistencia equivalente al momento de soldar.
imagino que debe ser casi un corto-circuito, o sea, un valor unidades de ohms o menos.

luego de descubrir ese valor en ohms, tendrás que buscar resistores calefactores (o comunmente llamadas resistencias), para conectarlas a la inversora.
a veces venden listas o a veces puedes pedir para fabricarlas de acuerdo a tus necesidades.
con certeza, tendrás que colocar varias en paralelo para conseguir esa corriente.
ahí puedes implementar interruptores o disyuntores para conectar o desconectar.
(como referencia, ve este catálogo http://www.resistencias-rci.es/pdf/comercial/catalogo.pdf)

tendrás dos opciones de medición:
por tensión, usando un osciloscopio, que es más práctico porque puedes ver realmente la salida.
o por corriente, utilizando un amperímetro especial.

luego, es solo aplicar la ley de Ohm.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 5, 2014)

Tambien en vez de resistencias caloricas podrias usar un shunt calibrado







Asi tendrás un valor de tensión mas manejable ahora solo queda tener que filtrar los 70khz y obtener el valor RMS de la supuesta señal cuadrada de la salida del inverter


----------



## opamp (Jun 5, 2014)

Calculo de carga estática; R: V/I = 28V/200A=0.14 Ohms/5600W, sobredimensionar la potencia y rerigeraracion forzada, aire, aceite, recirculador,etc.

A 200A las maquinas son cicladas On/OFF, respetar el porcentaje de ciclado: 20%,...,80%.

Te recomiendo medir en la entrada de la red de 220Vac, debe darte entre 20A a 30A.

P.D.: Vsoldadura : 20V + 4%Isoldadura.


----------

